# Turkey smell



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone have a turkey after cutting it out of wrapper that smelled. Not spoiled smell just enough to notice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

No & in my opinion that's a bad thing.

If Chef Jimmy J doesn't see this soon.

Please PM him before you use that turkey.

Al


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

I mean it could have just been the blood in the package. They all smell a little.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi bishgeo.  I agree with Al to a degree.  Your title says "turkey smell".  I also want JJ to have a read and I will PM him.  So you did not explain if it was an "odd" smell or a strong smell of turkey.  I am no expert here but I do know when talking sheep, goat or pig; you may have just gotten an older male turkey if it is just a strong "turkey smell..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Eggs are eggs but not when talking quail, duck and chicken.  Chef JJ should be able to educate us all.

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

Yea not a rotten smell just a little stronger than usual. And it was a Kroger turkey from thanksgiving that I kept froze.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2016)

One would think a frozen turkey purchased approximately 5 months ago that, remained frozen until now, should be fine.

I go by, "when in doubt, throw it out". To me, it's not worth taking a chance to have a not so great tasting turkey or even possibly getting people sick.

Ultimately the decision to eat it or not will be yours, we can't smell it, at least I can't.


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

Well my wife says I have an over sensitive sence of smell. I'll let her sniff it. I think it's was just a strong poultry smell. I'm not a big turkey fan anyway. More of a chicken guy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2016)

Cryo-vac Poultry smell can be effected by Time, close to Use-By Date, Handling, not exactly as cold as it should be 100% of the time, Diet of the animal, and what it was Enhanced with by the processor. An Off smell that " Dissipates " a minute or two after opening the seal is no problem at all and very common. If the off smell persists or is gross smelling, the meat is spoiled and should be discarded. Case in point. Last night I was making meatballs with ground pork. The packs are hard plastic that they pack in a Nitrogen environment and seal. The sealing plastic is often taught but the first one I had was slightly puffy. I opened it and the smell was stronger than usual but not nauseating. I opted out and send one of the kids for another pack. When he returned from the store the new pack looked identical and when opened smelled the same. I set it aside and did the rest of the prep. When I got back to the meat, they both smelled very slightly off but the test patty was delicious. I used BOTH packs and everyone raved how good they were. So if the smell goes away, it's all good...JJ


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

Yea had moma sniff it although it's in brine now she didn't pick up anything. I think turkey always smells different anyway.


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 25, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ bishgeo
__ Mar 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bishgeo
__ Mar 25, 2016





Off topic but couldn't resist. 













image.jpeg



__ bishgeo
__ Mar 25, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2016)

lol...... you tease!

They look great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2016)

No wonder the Turkey smelled off...You defrosted BEEF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------

